# Which stream to choose?



## ©mß (Feb 1, 2013)

Now I am in 10th class. My exams will be next month.
Now I want to know which stream should i opt for in 11th class.
I want to become a game programmer.
I think for it I have to choose Non-Med , but I don't like Chem and Phy.
So which stream to opt?


----------



## donnawhite (Feb 1, 2013)

If you want to do Non-Med then Chemistry and Physics are compulsory subjects for it. There is an other option is engineering diploma in computer science with require clearance of Entrance exam.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2013)

Phy & Chem have to be studies in both Maths & Bio stream. Go for maths, as strong mathematics concept will help you a lot in programming.


----------



## ©mß (Feb 1, 2013)

I like maths but not chem and phy
So what should I do?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2013)

you cant skip chem and phys.. if you want to go for engineering route.. i d suggest you get PCMC (phys chem maths comp)...
Going for HPER will get you some relief and time to prepare for IITJEE but hey you are on TDF.. it would be a shame for you to not get computer as one of your main subjects.. 
I do like your enthusiasm about being a game developer, however at this stage it is a bit early to decide..
A word of advice bud, class 11th is NOTHING like class 10th.. 11th is the time all the nightmares begin, 12th is slightly easier than 11th..


-A 12ther who is gonna give IITJEE soon


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Go for Physics, Chem and Maths, and doors to every single engineering field will be opened to you, plus if you wish you can take Bio as well, can't tell when that doctor ego starts to rise.. 

But that combo, Physics, Chem, Maths and Bio allows you to go for almost every known science field, all engineering fields and medicine, but that last one is optional, you can take computer or stats if you want, taking stats opens up path for further study in statistics and a Masters in stats will go a long long way(my friend just got a 6LPA job after doing Masters in stats from a general college).


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2013)

©mß said:


> I like maths but not chem and phy
> So what should I do?



PCM has to be necessarily taken by all engineering aspirants.


----------



## ©mß (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to know if anybody took computer as optional in class 10th, what is all taught in computer?


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 2, 2013)

I know of a branch that involves Commerce mixed with Computer Science instead of Business Maths. That stream will not let you take up engineering, but you can study Computer Science [BSc], but it is not the easiest path to becoming a game developer. Choosing to skip Phy/Che in 11th will make your aim of becoming a game developer a very testing one all through college, unless, ofcourse, you're that super-nerd who's just got the thing (y)

and as someone who just ****ed up with the 12th boards, I would ask you to do your best in either the boards or entrance exams, even if it means sacrificing the world of technology that is your second life, so that you have a hiccup-free ride to the life of your dream


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Maths is needed for game development, unless you are an artist, creating a game, writing codes, all about mathematics. if you don't have maths, or don't like it, you can't write code, coding needs good knowledge of maths and physics(for physics calculations).


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 2, 2013)

As said, you can become a game designer, which I think is more of what you would like given your age [no offense].


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

I like to draw also.
And draw some things which come in my mind.
So I can become a game artist also.
So what is required for a game artist?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

Well you are not sure what you want to be.

anyways read this -> *gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/531/how-to-become-a-game-artist

and this -> How to Become an Artist for Video Games: 8 steps - wikiHow


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 3, 2013)

It doesn't matter you're not sure what you want to become. Your ideas will evolve with time and experience, and at each stage where you have to make an important decision, you will. Game designers/artists are required/expected to have a good imagination and artistic skills [currently, there isn't a substantial course for this particularly], but you'd do good choosing Computer Science in both your higher secondary schooling level and college level.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

©mß said:


> I want to know if anybody took computer as optional in class 10th, what is all taught in computer?



I did and it was C++

And if you want to join engineering then theres no way out and you'l have to chose PCM...



©mß said:


> I like to draw also.
> And draw some things which come in my mind.
> So I can become a game artist also.
> So what is required for a game artist?



You havn't made up your mind and thats not something new at your stage.. Make up your mind and then try to find the best possible way.. But for both the things you'l need science..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

Was whole year C++ was taught or any other programming language?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Just C++ and was pretty helpful in engineering as well..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

Now what are you doing?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Posting in your thread..


Engineering..


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> B.Tech CS..


Oh hey, my stream


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Oh hey, my stream



You must have completed till now??


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

Hehehe lols
You both in college or school?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> You must have completed till now??


Passed out last year.



©mß said:


> Hehehe lols
> You both in college or school?


Passed out buddy, he's in college.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Passed out last year.
> 
> 
> Passed out buddy, he's in college.



I havnt passed out yet.. You are officially my senior.. 

Campus Placement??


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

1 more off topic question
If I am watching this thread, then the new post will automatically add or do I have to refresh?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

©mß said:


> 1 more off topic question
> If I am watching this thread, then the new post will automatically add or do I have to refresh?


Have to refresh.



Shashank Joshi said:


> I havnt passed out yet.. You are officially my senior..
> 
> Campus Placement??


Got in TCS and Accenture, chose TCS


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

I am totally confused whether I want become game programmer or game artist.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

©mß said:


> I am totally confused whether I want become game programmer or game artist.



For both of them you'l have to take science..



tkin said:


> Have to refresh.
> 
> 
> Got in TCS and Accenture, chose TCS



Why the :headbang:


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

Means Non-Medical?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> For both of them you'l have to take science..
> 
> 
> 
> Why the :headbang:


I got joining in accenture last july, right after I passed out, but foolishly I waited for TCS, now TCS has given me joining this march, if I went for accenture I would already have had a nice bank balance and a project(accenture has almost no bench policy, TCS has min 3-4 months bench) and atleast 7 months project experiance, in TCS I won't get a project before sept at best, so 



©mß said:


> Means Non-Medical?


Physics, chem, maths+ Comp/Stats


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> I havnt passed out yet..


So what you want to become?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

©mß said:


> Means Non-Medical?



yes..



tkin said:


> I got joining in accenture last july, right after I passed out, but foolishly I waited for TCS, now TCS has given me joining this march, if I went for accenture I would already have had a nice bank balance and a project(accenture has almost no bench policy, TCS has min 3-4 months bench) and atleast 7 months project experiance, in TCS I won't get a project before sept at best, so
> 
> 
> Physics, chem, maths+ Comp/Stats



Most of my seniors chose Accenture over TCS for the same reason..


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> yes..
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my seniors chose Accenture over TCS for the same reason..


Yeah, oh well, let bygones be bygones, I'd quit the company after two years anyways and do a MBA, so it won't matter that much.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

so you not planning on doing a few projects and then change the company??


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> so you not planning on doing a few projects and then change the company??


Nope, MBA first.


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys!! 1st yr BE CSE!! Good to know you guys!


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

shyamsn00 said:


> Hey guys!! 1st yr BE CSE!! Good to know you guys!


Cheers


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

shyamsn00 said:


> Hey guys!! 1st yr BE CSE!! Good to know you guys!



College??


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> College??



You mean which college?

Info Institute of Engineering, Coimbatore

I did mess up in the exams..


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

shyamsn00 said:


> You mean which college?
> 
> Info Institute of Engineering, Coimbatore
> 
> I did mess up in the exams..



You got it right, i meant that..

Happens with everyone..


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Happens with everyone..


Yeah.. kind of..


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 4, 2013)

shyamsn00 said:


> You mean which college?
> 
> Info Institute of Engineering, Coimbatore
> 
> I did mess up in the exams..



Engineering exams! you are doing it right


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Engineering exams! you are doing it right



doing what right??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 4, 2013)

well people i wanna ask a question (i know no threadjaking but um ) that is architecture a good paying job or not . i heard that the salary is only about 50k a month which is not good for me !


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's good ONLY if you like it. From the looks of things, I feel you'll not..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 4, 2013)

shyamsn00 said:


> It's good ONLY if you like it. From the looks of things, I feel you'll not..


i like architecture bit the thing is i ned more form this hard work !


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 4, 2013)

You will get what you deserve - if you work passionately, you will get what you want..


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well people i wanna ask a question (i know no threadjaking but um ) that is architecture a good paying job or not . i heard that the salary is only about 50k a month which is not good for me !



50K is the starting salary or the one you'l get down the line, say after 5 years??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> 50K is the starting salary or the one you'l get down the line, say after 5 years??


after licking the whole of the internet ive found that it is the salary which u get get when u have done b.arch and m.arch and the complete arch course  and yes it is the starting salary but the max salary one can get is just 1.5 lac a month which appears a bit low to me !


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> after licking the whole of the internet ive found that it is the salary which u get get when u have done b.arch and m.arch and the complete arch course  and yes it is the starting salary but the max salary one can get is just 1.5 lac a month which appears a bit low to me !



starting salary for B.tech is just 30K...


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> starting salary for B.tech is just 30K...


Depends solely on college, my friend who studied in Shivpur BE College got a starting package of nearly 9 lakh per annum in tata steel, same with IOC, he didn't take the job though, got 18 rank in GATE and is doing masters from ISSC B'lore. THen top IIT and NIT pays ever more.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Depends solely on college, my friend who studied in Shivpur BE College got a starting package of nearly 9 lakh per annum in tata steel, same with IOC, he didn't take the job though, got 18 rank in GATE and is doing masters from ISSC B'lore. THen top IIT and NIT pays ever more.



What was your package??

I'm talking about the starting average salary..


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> What was your package??
> 
> I'm talking about the starting average salary..


Mine's the basic 3.16lpa  

And yes, I was talking about starting, Tata Steel gives 9lpa starting, IOC gives 9lpa as well, and all PSU's start at min 6lpa.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

but the usual in-campus placements range b/w 2.6 to 6 lpa.. So on a average its 30K only.. You also getting 27.1K during training??


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> but the usual in-campus placements range b/w 2.6 to 6 lpa.. So on a average its 30K only.. You also getting 27.1K during training??


Nope, 18k for first three months


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

How?? Arn't you guys supposed to be getting ~27K for the training period??


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> How?? Arn't you guys supposed to be getting ~27K for the training period??


No, the variable pay starts after training is over, we do get accommodation though, which will not be available after training.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

ok.. Will ask my seniors and clarify.. Where did you get the posting??


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> ok.. Will ask my seniors and clarify.. Where did you get the posting??


Hyderabad.


----------



## ©mß (Feb 5, 2013)

Dont mind guys but the topic is going from one to other


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

©mß said:


> Dont mind guys but the topic is going from one to other


Sorry, now any questions?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

©mß said:


> Dont mind guys but the topic is going from one to other



The topic had kinda ended..

So your query??


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Got in TCS and Accenture, chose TCS



You Chose TCS instead of Accenture???? 

Amen to that!! Got in Mahindra sathyam!! Waiting for the Accenture interview to come in the college!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> You Chose TCS instead of Accenture????
> 
> Amen to that!! Got in Mahindra sathyam!! Waiting for the Accenture interview to come in the college!!


I know, but anyway that's all past, TCS provides good training, accenture provides almost no training and my communication and business skills need a lot of polishing.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> You Chose TCS instead of Accenture????
> 
> Amen to that!! Got in Mahindra sathyam!! Waiting for the Accenture interview to come in the college!!





tkin said:


> I know, but anyway that's all past, TCS provides good training, accenture provides almost no training and my communication and business skills need a lot of polishing.



Dont go overboard.. The OP will sue you for talking outside his thread!!!


----------



## ©mß (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey what is OP?
And my queries have ended now but I will soon ask a question here to you guys.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

OP- The guy who starts the thread..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Going for HPER will get you some relief and time to prepare for IITJEE but hey you are on TDF..


What does HPER & TDF stands for?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

©mß said:


> What does HPER & TDF stands for?



HPER-WTF!!!

TDF- Think Digit Forum i guess..


----------



## ©mß (Apr 16, 2013)

I am in a confusion right now.
According to my seniors in my school Comp Science is tough.It takes up a lot of time and there is no time left for PCM.
So,I am thinking of taking Physical Education.
But the question is, if I don't take up Comp Science now and opt in college then does it affect any thing?
And yes, is Comp Science available in colleges?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah. If you take CS in colleges they'll teach you C++ which is the syllabus for XI & XII.
I don't think it will be much of a problem if you don't take CS in school.


----------



## ©mß (Apr 16, 2013)

You know what you just relived my tension.
I can now freely live again with no tension that no taking CS would affect ahead in college and then my career.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

Early programming skills can provide a kickstart to your career
But going for HPER will provide a breather for JEE mains/adv preparation
So its your choice really


----------



## ©mß (Apr 16, 2013)

Actually I can't take tooooo much stress at once.(my bad luck or what dont know)
So,as thetechfreak said CS is available in college which has syllabus of 11th & 12th so I would then take it when I reach college.
So,instead of increasing pressure now I would like to have it in college.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 16, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> starting salary for B.tech is just 30K...


YEH !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

Taking CS now would actually be a good option imo.   
A lot of basics will be built and you will have quite a bit of idea about networking, SQL etc.

I'm a class XII student(just appeared boards) and I took CS as fifth and PE as sixth as backup


----------



## ©mß (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok, here is a deal I am gonna make.
I would attend a few more classes of CS and if I can't handle it, then I would go with Phy Edu
My cousin bro also adviced me to take CS right now only if I like Maths(which I like) and wanna become Game Programmer.
Or else go with Phy Edu then I would be able to concentrate in PCM.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah this year CBSE decided to fck us by giving only a single day for CS preparation.. lol
Seriously, its like a big middle finger to us all


> My cousin bro also adviced me to take CS right now only if I like Maths(which I like) and wanna become Game Programmer.
> Or else go with Phy Edu then I would be able to concentrate in PCM.



BTW CS is all about Logic.. Maths has almost nothing to do with CS..
It is easy to lose practice in maths but its really hard to lose practice in CS once you do quite well.. 
That is the best part about CS and the only class I never slept in during my 11th and 12th


----------



## ©mß (Apr 16, 2013)

@thetechfreak in which school are you if you wanna tell?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

Are you gonna be enrolling in any coaching institutions ? for JEE mains ?


----------



## ©mß (Apr 17, 2013)

I think NO.
Is enrolling in JEE beneficial?

BTW what is JEE about?
I dont know about it.


----------



## shyamsn00 (Apr 17, 2013)

JEE [ Joint Entrance Examination ] is an exam [ supposedly among the TOUGHEST ] conducted to enroll students in IITs, NITs and sich elite educational institutions. It is too good to be a part of an IIT or NIT, and for the right person, will give the life of his dreams. You should check if you want to attend coachings for JEE.


----------

